# old prohormone Animal Stak



## F117A (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello guys.

I've had a tin of the old prohormone animal stak that I had bought maybe 2 years ago.

It is definitely the prohormone version of it, and it has a little paper sticker on the bottom that says it expires 2014.

I opened it last week, and these pills look old! lol.

What's the last year the prohormone animal stak was made?

Is it even worth it for me to bother using these?


----------



## westb51 (Jan 31, 2013)

I thought they stopped making the good stuff pre 2006. I don't know just guessing. 

RE: pills looking old. 

Were they stored in a cool dry place? If so they prolly were made that way, some pill just don't look good.


----------



## F117A (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes the tin has been sealed and I only opened it last week. It's been stored in my room for a couple of years now. My room is always around high 70's.

I could post pics and see if any one has any opinions. I would like to use this stacked with a couple of other things I have, but not if it's gonna make me sick lol


----------



## gamma (Feb 1, 2013)

If the xp date says 2014 ur good to go . Honestly I doubt  any thing would happen to the pills other than lossing potency  the older they get.


----------



## F117A (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm, well thanks for the info.

I thought I would post a couple of pics anyway:











So from that pic, I have 2 questions for anyone that may be able to help me:

1. How do those pills look? Particularly the one on the bottom left? lol
2. Would anyone happen to know which pill is which? This stuff is supposed to have a bunch of useless stuff, like DHEA, Chrysin and Caffeine. I'd like to take only the actual andros as the rest is useless to me.

Any ideas?


----------



## F117A (Feb 5, 2013)

Any ideas from anyone?

I thought maybe someone has used this stuff before or has knowledge on it?


----------



## oufinny (Feb 5, 2013)

they loo like a pull from animal.


----------



## F117A (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry I don't understand. A pull from Animal?


----------

